# Heat plates versus heat lamps



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

Okay, I found a thread like this on Backyard Chickens (and it was actually starting fights!), but I wanted to see what folks thought here as well. I'm considering picking up one of the heat plates Premier1 is selling (http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=120893&cat_id=165) since it's cheaper than the Ecoglow, but still a heat plate. 

So: what are your preferences, everyone? Heat plate or heat lamp?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I vote heat lamp.. all the way.
For one.. the plate costs $70 after taxes and not counting shipping.

And the fact that the chicks must be touching it to get the benefits is a downer for me.
This can make chicks reluctant to get out from under it to go eat and drink.
Unlike a mother hen, the heat plate doesn't get up and walk over to food and water.

I think this thing is a truly horrible idea.


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

chickenista said:


> I vote heat lamp.. all the way.
> For one.. the plate costs $70 after taxes and not counting shipping.
> 
> And the fact that the chicks must be touching it to get the benefits is a downer for me.
> ...


That apparently has not been the case with the folks using them on Backyard Chickens: http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/8...the-premier-heat-plate-brooder-for-chicks/160

The way that everyone seems to be thinking about heat plates is as being similar to the mother hen--the chicks have to leave her feathers to go eat as well, but that doesn't stop them, so, logically, nor would it stop them from leaving the heat plate.

My other reason for being interested is how nervous heat lamps make me--they simply seem like a fire waiting to happen.

Let's see if we can get some responses from folks here who have actually used heat plates, and not just rely on our own speculation.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am not sure that any one is going to answer that has actually used them.
I think they are probably a rarity.

And speculation is not a bad thing.
Especially if it comes from folks who have been raising birds (sometimes hundreds a year) for many years.
But I am glad that those on the other forum are enjoying it.
I do not think I will be joining them though.
The price tag, what appears to be fairly flimsy legs supports etc..


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

chickenista said:


> I am not sure that any one is going to answer that has actually used them.
> I think they are probably a rarity.


Read the thread--there are half a dozen people who use either the Premier1 or the Brinsea to brood who have posted by the point of the page I linked. It does not sound as though they're a rarity at all.

Remember with the price that it does have much lower energy requirements; one of the earlier posts on that thread or on this one actually calculated it out, and the heat plates use about half the power that the heat lamps do, which means that cost evens out with just a few brooding cycles.

I'm not discounting the experience of people who have brooded with lamps--that's how I've done it my entire life. I am always interested in whether or not innovations are worth it, though. That is why I want to hear about actual experiences with them, particularly from those of us who used to use heat lamps and have decided to switch.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

I switched years ago from heat lamps to the ceramic screw in heater.
As far as I can see if it way less chance of fire too. 
(Most anything plugged in, there's a chance of fire.)

They are a tad more then heat lamp bulbs not much, they draw less power and longer lasting then the heat bulbs. 
They give off no light to keep them awake all night.
All it needs is a ceramic base screw in socket. So same set up can be used from the heat lamp base.

I would not go to the heat plate cause if there is stray chicks off on the side lines, they will get cold. I would not want to take that chance of chicks getting cold and dying. 
I am pretty sure the plate can't call the chick back to its warmth. 

For the plate cost I can get a few ceramic screw in heaters.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

I use the Brinsea brooder and I LOVE it! I hope I never have to go back to a bulb. Only 13 watts, no fire hazard, no overheating, and more security for the chicks.

Here's a pic I took 5 minutes ago.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

If I was doing a lot of hatching I would buy a plate in a flat second!
Low fire risk, lower power consumption, 'natural' lighting exposure.

Would love to do side by side comparison 'testing' using various lights and the plates.

I've only done 1 hatch, 2nd is due Sunday, but I used 60 to 100 watt white incandescent, was plenty warm in a 60 degree room. Used a dimmer extension cord to adjust heat output, which was really nice.

I bought a 60 watt CME but am finding that it doesn't project the heat very far and might cause piling, I also bought a 100 watt red light...not sure yet what I'll use.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Are these going to work outside or do they need a controlled temperatures to work.


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

Allen W said:


> Are these going to work outside or do they need a controlled temperatures to work.


From what I was reading, Brinsea is rated down to 50 degrees, but the people on the BYC threads had been using them in unheated areas with temps down to the 30s with no problems. They speculated that Brinsea just didn't want to claim that low a rating without absolute certainty.

Ladycat, are you brooding inside, or can you give us a perspective on this?

Aart, I'll admit, I'm tempted to do that--I did go ahead and order the larger Premier1 plate, and I've still got heat lamps, so I could split the 25 chicks I'm getting between the two and see what happens. Only problem is that I don't want to have to re-integrated two flocks once they no longer need supplemental heat!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

Mulegirl said:


> Ladycat, are you brooding inside, or can you give us a perspective on this?


I've only used the Brinsea inside, but I have a room in the barn to clean out where I want to set up my brooders. (For more brooders, I'm going to go with the heat plates from Premier instead of more Brinseas because they are so much cheaper). 

I figure if the ambient temps get really low, I can partially cover the brooder boxes with a blanket or something to hold in the heat. If worst comes to worst, I could always lug the chicks into the house for the duration of a winter storm.



Mulegirl said:


> Only problem is that I don't want to have to re-integrated two flocks once they no longer need supplemental heat!


They will only be a few weeks old at that point; it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Mulegirl said:


> .....
> 
> Aart, I'll admit, I'm tempted to do that--I did go ahead and order the larger Premier1 plate, and I've still got heat lamps, so I could split the 25 chicks I'm getting between the two and see what happens. Only problem is that I don't want to have to re-integrated two flocks once they no longer need supplemental heat!


I would put both the lamp and plate in the same brooder to see if they prefer one over the other. Would probably need a big enough brooder to separate them far enough apart so that the lamp didn't spread it's heat too close to the plate...and still have plenty of 'cool' region in the brooder. I've got a refrigerator box I'm using that might be big enough...but I just can't afford a plate.

I think using lamp and plate in separate brooders would defeat the purpose of comparison.....or make it a bit harder to come to a conclusion...but then again, using in separate brooders in separate rooms might show any behavioral differences in the chicks between lamp and plate. Some folks have claimed using the plates instead of lights made for calmer chicks, especially at night, by allowing them a 'natural' day/night cycle.

I actually tried rigging a heating pad to sit on a section of HC to simulate a plate, but it really didn't get warm enough under there...75 degrees an inch from the underside....course I'm not sure what the temp under the plates are. I'm an experiment junkie nerd and I love to build things.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

If you're on Facebook, you can see the Eco Glow brooder "in action" here (30 second video).

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...517622&type=2&theater&notif_t=video_processed


----------



## linnell (Aug 14, 2014)

We are using a electric hen for the first time with this batch of 100 freedom rangers. We've used heat lamps in the past. I have been reading as many reviews as I can for electric hens and it seems to pretty divided, but most who are not in favor haven't used them. The negative aspects of it do seem legit, though. Anyway, I thought we'd give it a try. We usually brood outside in a hoop house, but it being January, we're brooding them in our unfinished spare room of our farm house. After 4 weeks, we plan on moving them out to a spare horse stall for a week with the electric hen and supplemental heat lamps if needed and then onto pasture. We are growing fodder for them while they're not on pasture. Here's a picture of one of my brooders, I have two that are identical, there will be 50 chicks in each. Wish me luck!


----------



## Poultryguy (Jan 29, 2014)

The issue of fire during brooding usually keeps me awake most of the night. I'm happy to see that heat plates are better. But I'll like to know if it can be use in large scale farms.


----------



## linnell (Aug 14, 2014)

I just turned out the lights in the spare room where were have three brooders and after 3-4
Minutes..... silence. So nice! The electric hens seem good,so far. as far as large scale, we will be using them for batches of 100 broiler chicks every 4 weeks.Larger batches in spring,we plan on getting two more heaters. Its not nearly as large as commercial,but we'll be supplying a restaraunt with 80 fresh birds per week. Will update tommrow! 

Sorry for typos I'm on my tablet.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I ended up using the heating pad and it worked pretty good, will use it again and am going to try using a larger seed starter heater pad also.

Started with a lamp the first couple days so I could observe behavior as I had a couple wobbly chicks, then used the pad only. Had to do some 'training' by holding them under the pad until they felt the warmth and stayed put, also some adjusting of the legs so one end was higher than the other as I had different aged/sized chicks. Even a week is marked difference in size when they are that young.

Size does matter.... and like with prefab coops, where they say 50 chicks will fit under... after a week or two they may well be too big to all fit under...but they do sit on top of the pad also and why I put a piece of vinyl on top for ease of cleaning

Here's pic of what I used last year, sitting on top of the brooder box:









and in action, before changing out towel for vinyl and adding longer bolts for legs:


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I have the smaller Ecoglow, and I like it with one caveat. When I'm brooding Silkies under it along with other bantam chicks, the Silkies tend to die. I don't know if they need more heat, refuse to come out and starve, or if they get trampled by the other chicks. I suspect it is a combination of the two. I've had this happen with two different batches of chicks, and I find the dead ones in the morning, both hatchery Silkies and chicks I've hatched. It has not happened when I use just a lamp, and I don't have trouble with other breeds under the Ecoglow. Going forward, it will be heat lamp only with Silkies, and no other breeds in the brooder with Silkies.

I'd like to try the Premier1 heat plate, as I think the legs look to be a lot more easily adjustable than the Ecoglow, and certainly I like the price tag a whole lot more.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a styrofoam incubator that I'm no longer using, and am planning on using the heating element from it to make my own electric hen. I hate using the lamp. I find it hard to keep a constant temperature, plus hubby complains about it. I use a big, Rubbermaid tote for a brooder, and last year, I didn't have the lamp adjusted quite right and melted part of it. I'm glad I found it B4 it caused a problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

I've got the Brinsea Eco-Glow, the small Premier plate, and the large Premier plate. I love them!

But I needed more, more, more! And it was too expensive to keep buying, so I tried an experiment and got some small pet heating pads, and did what you see in the pic below. It works great!


----------



## linnell (Aug 14, 2014)

dizzy said:


> I have a styrofoam incubator that I'm no longer using, and am planning on using the heating element from it to make my own electric hen. I hate using the lamp. I find it hard to keep a constant temperature, plus hubby complains about it. I use a big, Rubbermaid tote for a brooder, and last year, I didn't have the lamp adjusted quite right and melted part of it. I'm glad I found it B4 it caused a problem.


I know! When we were using heat lamps last spring outside in brooders it was constant adjusting. Lower the lamp, then it's too hot, raise it up, now it's too cold. Then the sun would come out and it's way too hot, turn off the lamp and turn on the fan. It was a pain in the butt and I felt like we couldn't leave the farm for more than a half an hour. We even rigged up a thermostat to the lamps, but the adjustment range was too vague. So far, so good with my plates. Fingers crossed this will work work better.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I do this set up..I have a metal rabbit hutch/cage the one from pet store with the white wire all around and the light green plastic sliding tray for clean out ( 3ft x2ft) with legs to bring it waste high, this I use for the new born nursery use a 65 watt light bulb in a clamp heat lamp holder (clamp the light onto the top opening door) and have fabric around the side and top for draft free. I put the new dry chicks in this set up for a week this is in a spare room in the house, then they move to a bigger 2 1/2 x 5 bird cage I turned on is side, same deal fabric for draft free heat lamp clamp holder 65 watt sits right on the mettle cage top. again if I am hatching in the cold months this is in the house, for all the dust I found a air filter works great, or even a fan set on low blowing away from the chicks with furnace filters bungied on both sides of the fan really helps with the dust problem when hatching and brooding in your house. I really like having the chicks in ear shot the first week or so, even with the incubators as well, you can tell so much from the sounds the chicks make and can catch problems before they become problems.. too cold tooo hot, a stuck chick, too hi humidity in the incubator will set the chicks to peeping. I could not get the photos of my set up to load but I will try again when the kids get home. and I dont use news paper unless I have pine shavings thick on top, in the new born cage I use paper towel with the ribs for traction. I found the red and white heat bulbs way to hot for my small set ups so I use 65-75 watt bulbs always in the heat lamps clamped to the cage or chained from the ceiling. When I had small kids around that could not stop checking on the chicks I really liked the chain system that way no lamp could ever be moved and forgotten to cause a fire. I just keep rotating the chicks to the bigger pens as the next set hatch I try and stagger my hatches by a week or so. I have three incubators 2 with the fan one without, the Styrofoam deals with turners they work fine for me. OH and I keep one of the older chicks (the smallest week old one) as the baby sitter for the just hatch ones. This older chick teaches the new babies the water and feed and heat, works really well. I only set rounded eggs I dont set pointed eggs I get 95% or better females.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Heat plates are safer---I am sure---cost alot more. Alot of people feel they need to run the 250 watt heat lamp bulb which can be a fire starter if not properly set-up. 

I have brooded about 2000 chicks in the last few months------I don't even own a "250 watt heat bulb". I start out with a 60 watt bulb in the clip-on reflecter fixture, reduced to a 40 in a couple weeks, then a 25 to finish them off for the outside world. The biggest draw back doing this is if the bulb blows on a really cold time---I had that to happen and lost 4 chicks one night. 

I do have 2 of the factory made brooders----One is about $250 now, the other my Grandmother used in the 1950's-----But These are not enough for me so I use several of the big Plastic totes with a clip on light on one end---food/water on the other. I keep usually 20/30 day old chicks in one of these totes for a couple weeks. 

Having had the bulb blow one time--and loosing those chicks(could have been worse but it was the only time it happened)--I have designed a 3--25 watt bulb deal, thermostat controlled(2 bulbs cycle on and off the 3rd stays on all the time) to sit in these totes to use with the younger chicks----also helps with the electric bill. It looks similiar to the heat plates but only cost me about $15 to make. I am also working on 2 more designs that will use heating elements instead of light bulbs--thermostat controlled---still keeping the cost down(other than labor)---I will see in a few days(had to order a couple things) how it works.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2015)

The pet heating pads are still working great for me. Bigger pads work for larger numbers of chicks, but I have several small ones for small numbers. The small ones are only 4 watts. The real big ones are only 20-something watts.

Here's a video of the current mini brooder set up I have for 5 Serama chicks.

[YOUTUBE]fqAv-JkF8uM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> The pet heating pads are still working great for me. Bigger pads work for larger numbers of chicks, but I have several small ones for small numbers. The small ones are only 4 watts. The real big ones are only 20-something watts.
> 
> Here's a video of the current mini brooder set up I have for 5 Serama chicks.


LadyCat What is the temp inside the box---towards the back?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a couple of reptile warming "rocks" from when my DS had an iguana. I've thought about putting them in w/chicks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> LadyCat What is the temp inside the box---towards the back?


Good question. Give me a while, I'll put a thermometer probe in there and find out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2015)

Right at 99 degrees. It's fluctuating a little from just under to just over.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Right at 99 degrees. It's fluctuating a little from just under to just over.


Good, does your heat pad have a temp control where you can lower that temp as days go by?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> Good, does your heat pad have a temp control where you can lower that temp as days go by?


No, but I could plug it into a thermostat if I wanted to. I don't see any point. The chicks will stay where they are comfortable. In a few days I'll remove the towel, which will lower the temp.

But in my experience using heat plates, the chicks get acclimated to lower temps very quickly. In a couple weeks they hardly go under them any more. They start roosting on top.


----------

